# Im a 1st time vw owner!!!



## GOLF_ZILLA (Jun 2, 2011)

i apologize if i sound like a moron but i bought a 2003 gti... its got sum work done to it but im curious about a VR6 swap.... is it possible? how complicated is it? does anyone recomend it or should i just stick with the 1.8T???? thanx!


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

with all the money you are going to waste on buying a Vr6 then having to swap it it will be costly mite as well keep the 1.8t


----------



## GOLF_ZILLA (Jun 2, 2011)

OK OK I APPRECIATE IT!!! NOW I BOUGHT THIS CAR WIT UPGRADES ALREADY BUT I JUST DONT FEEL IT!!! HE SAID IT HAS A STAGE 1 "FRANKIN TURBO", KnN INTAKE SYSTEM AND 3" STRAIGHT PIPE N ADJUSTABLE COIL OVERS THAT WERE SLAMMED!... NOW I MEAN IT SOUNDS GOOD BUT THATS ABOUT IT!!! LOL ITS ALMOST DEPRESSING!!!


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

GOLF_ZILLA said:


> OK OK I APPRECIATE IT!!! NOW I BOUGHT THIS CAR WIT UPGRADES ALREADY BUT I JUST DONT FEEL IT!!! HE SAID IT HAS A STAGE 1 "FRANKIN TURBO", KnN INTAKE SYSTEM AND 3" STRAIGHT PIPE N ADJUSTABLE COIL OVERS THAT WERE SLAMMED!... NOW I MEAN IT SOUNDS GOOD BUT THATS ABOUT IT!!! LOL ITS ALMOST DEPRESSING!!!


 probally not tuned right get a good tune on the mangement it should do much better:thumbup: 
oh and welcome to the club


----------



## GOLF_ZILLA (Jun 2, 2011)

Ight no doubt!!! Thanx!


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

GOLF_ZILLA said:


> OK OK I APPRECIATE IT!!! NOW I BOUGHT THIS CAR WIT UPGRADES ALREADY BUT I JUST DONT FEEL IT!!! HE SAID IT HAS A STAGE 1 "FRANKIN TURBO", KnN INTAKE SYSTEM AND 3" STRAIGHT PIPE N ADJUSTABLE COIL OVERS THAT WERE SLAMMED!... NOW I MEAN IT SOUNDS GOOD BUT THATS ABOUT IT!!! LOL ITS ALMOST DEPRESSING!!!


why are you yelling


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome to the VW scene.

Just keep the 1.8T and throw a big turbo on it.


----------



## VisEtVirtus (Mar 17, 2008)

Depressing? All I did with mine was chip and and throw a catless exhaust on it and that thing had some flippin balls. Are you sure the turbo isn't going on you or something? If it had a stage 1 kit you wouldn't be in here calling it depressing. 

I mean christ, I went from a chipped 03 1.8T to an 08 R32 and I definitely can tell the R32 is a lot slower, I would get spanked by my old 1.8T, and I probably will at some point considering my wife has it now, lol.


----------



## dblueS40 (Mar 1, 2008)

VisEtVirtus said:


> I mean christ, I went from a chipped 03 1.8T to an 08 R32 and I definitely can tell the R32 is a lot slower, I would get spanked by my old 1.8T, and I probably will at some point considering my wife has it now, lol.


Define "chipped".

Oh, and welcome. Definitely keep the 1.8t.


----------



## VisEtVirtus (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok, Flashed ECU if you want to be technical. I had the APR 91 octane flash and my god did it make that car fly. It also has Neuspeed short ram air with 3" catless downpipe to Techtonics/Borla Exhaust. I had to upgrade to a stage 2 clutch because the power would make the clutch slip and the RPMs fly sky high.

Had some good times in that car, had quite a few SI's and other Hondas with exhaust thinking they could take me...no no no no, didn't stand a chance.  And when I was in the USAF I would take buddies on a ride, they would hear the diverter valve release into the atmosphere and cream their panties. Had one person in my car say "Oh this car is nice, I used to have a Jetta and loved it but it was just to slow" My response was to floor it, their response....  "Wow, alright, this one isn't slow at all." :laugh:


----------



## 15inches (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I would deffinitely keep the turbo. VR6 sounds uber sexy, but the 1.8Ts are just rock solid under boost, and lots of it. There a bunch of guys in Houston with 1.8Ts and they were blowing away Mk5 GTIs and my 08 Rabbit. Granted I didnt have much done to mine, but I used to have an 01 GTI and miss that car more than any of all the VWs I've had. Get a good flash, better turbo piping and boost management. Keep the car light, dont bling it out. You will have fun.


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

fahrenheit62 said:


> why are you yelling


lol x2, please dont it hurts mines internetz ears


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep your 1.8t buy a APR stg 3+ kit, Kinetic or pagparts kit a clutch and flywheel and don't forget some bigger brakes (your going to need them) after you have spent somewhere in the neighborhood of $8000 enjoy! Until then stop complaining the little 1800 cc motor with an impossibly small turbo is not fast enough.


----------

